# Ultrogestan 200?



## GillandPeter (Nov 19, 2004)

We picked up our fertility drugs the other day and I was just looking at them and noticed that the ultrogestan are in 200mg capsules and according to the instructions in them they are to be swallowed!
In our protocol it talks about the ultrogesten 1 x 200mg vaginal capsules to be taken morning and evening? 
Am I missing something? Are they the same that can be swallowed or inserted like a suppository vaginally? 
Or have the chemist given us the wrong type of tablet? Confused.com? Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I believe, though I am not 100% sure, that some clinics use the oral capsules off license vaginally. If worried check with the clinic who prescribed it to clarify.


----------



## GillandPeter (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi, thanks for ur reply. I called the clinic earlier and yes that is what they said! Cheers


----------

